# Just Took The ACT



## JackJ (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm currently a junior and just took the ACT for the first time. 

English and Reading are my strong subjects so I found both pretty doable.
I'm a decent math student but some of the problems were completely foreign to me. (Currently in Algebra 2)
Science has always been my worst subject so I really dragged through that section.

I'm curious as to what other members on the forum got on their ACT, and how many times they took it.

I'll probably take it again as I'm hoping to go to University of Wisconsin after high school. (I think they like students with at least a 27.)

Oh, and math progression in my high school is a little different than most others I've seen. Alg 1, Geometry, Alg 2, Pre Calc, AP Calc. You can also take a semester stats class.


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2013)

I am a senior in highschool and I never took the ACT but I think I would have done better at it than I did with the SAT. I only took the SAT twice, once while I was sick and ended up getting a 1510, and another last October where I got a 1950. My scores for Critical Reading, Math, and Writing were 690, 720, and 540(LOL).

I will be attending Indiana University next semester and plan to double major in some form of chemistry and environment science. 

BTW, your schools math progression is normal. My schools is Algebra 1, Geometry, Algebra 2, Pre-Calc., Calc., Calc AB, Calc BC, Multivariable, then finally independent math study or instructor supervised math study.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 11, 2013)

Protip: the science section isn't really about science. It's about analyzing data quickly. Learn to just read the essential points of the charts and you'll do well.

I took the ACT twice, got 34 the first time and 35 the second. I'm not very smart, just good at taking tests for some reason.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm about to do the ACT for the first time officially in March. I'm probably going to take it again in June or something. I hope I get somewhere around 30+. I epic failed the SAT in October so I'm probably going to do that again in June too. For SAT I fail reading and essay and for ACT I fail everything other than math and sometimes english. 

I always get 4 wrong on the science section for ACT.... usually 2 of the 4 I get wrong are on the scientists opinion on something so it's basically reading. 
When you do the science section, read the first sentence just to see what it's about then jump straight to the questions while trying to understand the charts/graphs and use logic. Learn to read quickly and analyze data. I found just doing lots of practice tests and seeing why you get questions wrong and which questions you usually get wrong helps boost your score.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 12, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Protip: the science section isn't really about science. It's about analyzing data quickly. Learn to just read the essential points of the charts and you'll do well.
> 
> I took the ACT twice, got 34 the first time and 35 the second. I'm not very smart, just good at taking tests for some reason.



35?... +respect. 

which one do you all think is easier? SAT or ACT?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 12, 2013)

uniacto said:


> 35?... +respect.
> 
> which one do you all think is easier? SAT or ACT?



I actually never took the SAT. My college advisor said the ACT was better for me. I'm only a Junior though, so I may end up taking the SAT or going back to try to get a 36 =P


----------



## uniacto (Feb 12, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I actually never took the SAT. My college advisor said the ACT was better for me. I'm only a Junior though, so I may end up taking the SAT or going back to try to get a 36 =P



Interesting. Maybe I'll attempt to do the ACT, since I've already done the SAT 4 times, and I'm a junior as well, haha. 

You should do the SAT and see how you do, it never hurts to try, since your ACT score is already so high. You could always try for a 37... lol.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 13, 2013)

uniacto said:


> which one do you all think is easier? SAT or ACT?



I actually think SAT is easier because I only fail reading and essay. ACT if you get 1 question wrong you could go from a 36 to a 34 and its easier to focus for 20 mins at a time instead of 35-60 mins.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 13, 2013)

It depends from person to person which is easier. You really have to try both to find out for yourself.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 13, 2013)

I took the ACT twice, once when I was a Junior and once a Senior. First time I got a 23 Cumulative with 35 Math Sub-score and second time was 25 Cumulative with 35 Math again.  I am terrible at the Reading and English portions and I honestly have never liked English. I was kindof pissed when I got a 35 Math score again because I really wanted a 36.  I think Science I got mid-high 20s both times. 

Also, regarding HS Math progression, my high school is really small but our math classes were 8th grade - Algebra I, Freshman - Geometry (Love Geometry  ), Sophomore - Alg. II, Junior - Pre-Calc, and Senior - AP Calc (AB).


----------



## Mikel (Feb 13, 2013)

I took it four times.

Time 1) Spring of my 7th grade year. There was some program (Duke TIP?) that Duke ran that had 7th graders take the ACT. Then based on our scores, we were awarded medals. I sucked and didn't get a medal. Score: 16

Time 2) Spring of my Junior year, I didn't take any practice tests so I was ill-prepared. The Science portion was nothing like I had ever done in Science, so I bombed it. Score: 25

Time 3) Summer after Junior year. I did some science practice tests and did better. Score: 28

Time 4) Fall of my senior year. I honestly didn't put effort into doing well. Score: 25


----------



## JasonK (Feb 14, 2013)

I find it so strange that Americans get to keep repeating their entrance exams until they get a decent score, and even stranger that they can take them when they're not even in their final year of school...


----------



## emolover (Feb 14, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I find it so strange that Americans get to keep repeating their entrance exams until they get a decent score, and even stranger that they can take them when they're not even in their final year of school...



Also many Americans hardly even study for what you call an entrance exam. I myself had probably only studied an hour or so for mine and I got into a good college.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 14, 2013)

emolover said:


> Also many Americans hardly even study for what you call an entrance exam. I myself had probably only studied an hour or so for mine and I got into a good college.



So do your results in your actual subjects matter at all?


----------



## emolover (Feb 14, 2013)

JasonK said:


> So do your results in your actual subjects matter at all?



To a small extent yes. Colleges here look at how well you do in math and whether or not you are taking appropriately difficult courses. But your highschool grades hardly matter, I myself who got a 3.1 GPA got into a collage ranked 76 out of ~2000. But I did have the advantage of going to the top school in Indiana where when they are looking at your GPA they add .5 to it so it is the GPA you would get at an average school.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 14, 2013)

Eh it's not really considered an entrance exam, is it? More like... an extra number for universities to look at to decide whether or not they want you


----------



## JackJ (Feb 17, 2013)

From what I understand, this test can also open a lot of doors for students and the variety of colleges you can go to.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got my scores back. Composite score was 34. Cool.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 29, 2013)

Composite:28
Failed reading and English


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

Just got my score yesterday.

I have taken it before and got a 23 I believe. But this time I got this (numbers in parenthesis represent the difference between test 1 and test 2):

Cumulative: 27(+4)
English: 26 (+6)
Math: 26 (0)
Reading: 25 (+4)
Science: 29 (+4)

I am extremely pleased with my progress, and I plan to take it again whenever the next one is. I think I may be able to squeeze out a 30.


----------



## emolover (May 1, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Just got my score yesterday.
> 
> I have taken it before and got a 23 I believe. But this time I got this (numbers in parenthesis represent the difference between test 1 and test 2):
> 
> ...



May I ask how old you are? It seems that the younger you are when you take it, you will automatically do much better than somebody who waits. I waited until the summer before my senior year and then took it again a couple months later. Sure I got a 1950 but if I had started taking them my freshman or sophomore year I might have something like a 22xx or so. 

I have a lot of regrets in my education.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

emolover said:


> May I ask how old you are? It seems that the younger you are when you take it, you will automatically do much better than somebody who waits. I waited until the summer before my senior year and then took it again a couple months later. Sure I got a 1950 but if I had started taking them my freshman or sophomore year I might have something like a 22xx or so.
> 
> I have a lot of regrets in my education.


I am 17. I had just turned 17 when I took it the first time, and I was about 17.5 when I took it the second time.
I agree with what you're saying though, I think it makes sense.


----------



## uniacto (May 2, 2013)

emolover said:


> May I ask how old you are? It seems that the younger you are when you take it, you will automatically do much better than somebody who waits. I waited until the summer before my senior year and then took it again a couple months later. Sure I got a 1950 but if I had started taking them my freshman or sophomore year I might have something like a 22xx or so.
> 
> I have a lot of regrets in my education.



that's true. I was 14 when I started taking the SATs. The more times you take it, the easier it becomes, since you know what to expect.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 2, 2013)

what are SATs and ACTs?


----------



## uniacto (May 2, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> what are SATs and ACTs?



Standardized tests that universities look at that partially affect your chances of getting into a good university.


----------



## emolover (May 2, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> what are SATs and ACTs?



What do you Canadians do for standardized tests to get into universities.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 2, 2013)

I'm 13, never taken an ACT but I took an SAT for a talent search thingamabobber

I got a 2150, I think a 730 on the math section, 7xx on the Writing Section, and 680 or 690 on the Reading Section


----------



## uniacto (May 2, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I'm 13, never taken an ACT but I took an SAT for a talent search thingamabobber
> 
> I got a 2150, I think a 730 on the math section, 7xx on the Writing Section, and 680 or 690 on the Reading Section



...shoooooot that's good.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 3, 2013)

got my ACT scores back a couple weeks ago. composite: 30
completely failed everything other than math and essay


----------



## uniacto (May 3, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> got my ACT scores back a couple weeks ago. composite: 30
> completely failed everything other than math and essay



the science section was pretty easy for me, it's just interpreting charts and tables, right?


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> What do you Canadians do for standardized tests to get into universities.


i don't think we have those. universities usually look at your report card marks from grade 11 and 12. 
there might be some sort of special test but if so, i've never been told.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2013)

uniacto said:


> ...shoooooot that's good.


Thanks!
My sister tied with me overall . It's annoying being smart, but having a twin who's as smart as you.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 4, 2013)

uniacto said:


> the science section was pretty easy for me, it's just interpreting charts and tables, right?



There were some questions that you needed to have some background info to do. I was just lucky I took AP Chemistry so I actually knew the answer. When I had some extra time, I read through the entire passage to see if the answers to those questions were actually in there and they weren't there. (thermochem stuff)
Other than that it was ok, I just had to rush a little because there were more opinion things (the stuff that's basically the same as the reading section) than I was used to.


----------



## uniacto (May 4, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> There were some questions that you needed to have some background info to do. I was just lucky I took AP Chemistry so I actually knew the answer. When I had some extra time, I read through the entire passage to see if the answers to those questions were actually in there and they weren't there. (thermochem stuff)
> Other than that it was ok, I just had to rush a little because there were more opinion things (the stuff that's basically the same as the reading section) than I was used to.



huh, that's interesting. My test was basically all about common sense and stuff like that. Yea, on some sections, I had only like 1-2 minutes left, and on the math one, I barely finished


----------



## Jaycee (May 29, 2013)

Last year (8th grade) I took the EXPLORE test for the first time and scored a composite 23 (max is 25). What bother me was this. Math: 25. English: 24. Reading: 24. *Science: 19.*. I thought the science one was really easy too. :/ I took it again a month ago (required as freshman) and I hope I got a 24 or 25. Next year I'll take the PLAN (max 32) and then the ACT junior year. Honestly I didn't know it was possible to take the ACT before junior year, lol.


----------



## Mikel (May 29, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> Last year (8th grade) I took the EXPLORE test for the first time and scored a composite 23 (max is 25). What bother me was this. Math: 25. English: 24. Reading: 24. *Science: 19.*. I thought the science one was really easy too. :/ I took it again a month ago (required as freshman) and I hope I got a 24 or 25. Next year I'll take the PLAN (max 32) and then the ACT junior year. Honestly I didn't know it was possible to take the ACT before junior year, lol.




I see sophomores take it all the time. I took it in 7th grade, but that was for the Duke Tip program. I don't know if you are allowed to otherwise in middle school.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 29, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> Last year (8th grade) I took the EXPLORE test for the first time and scored a composite 23 (max is 25). What bother me was this. Math: 25. English: 24. Reading: 24. *Science: 19.*. I thought the science one was really easy too. :/ I took it again a month ago (required as freshman) and I hope I got a 24 or 25. Next year I'll take the PLAN (max 32) and then the ACT junior year. Honestly I didn't know it was possible to take the ACT before junior year, lol.



Those scores are all extremely good. You can basically take the ACT anytime in high school but most people take it junior year. In my opinion, the EXPLORE and PLAN just tell you approximately where you were at that moment as far as scores go. My friend got similar scores to yours on the PLAN and he got a perfect score (36) on the ACT the first time he took it with almost no extra effort (extra effort as in taking prep classes and doing practice tests and stuff).


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2013)

I just took the SAT 2 Biology test this morning.
I've been really nervous for it (like shaking hands and everything when I was filling in my name on the test today), but once the actual test started I felt fine. I think I did really well on it, better than any of my practice tests even.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry but, what's an ACT?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> Sorry but, what's an ACT?


It's an american standardized test which yields a score between 0 and 36 and the number you get has a big impact on what options you have for going to college. (The closer to 36 the better)


----------



## SnipeCube (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm 13, we didn't take the act but a weird middle school alternative that the gifted kids took, it was called explore or something. I got a composite score of 28 or 29 can't remember.


----------

